# Digital electric meter



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

do you know what kWH represents? it is 1000 watts used in an hour
do you know what a watt is? roughly volts times amps. volts is the given at 115 or 230
divide watts by the appropriate voltage (light bulb or electric heat) there is your amps
amps is what you are charged for in the long run

we cant answer your question unless you tell us what things you have running
if you can answer that, then you can answer your own question with the info above


----------



## Jojobongo (Dec 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> do you know what kWH represents? it is 1000 watts used in an hour
> do you know what a watt is? roughly volts times amps. volts is the given at 115 or 230
> divide watts by the appropriate voltage (light bulb or electric heat) there is your amps
> amps is what you are charged for in the long run
> ...


Oh wow ok 👍 I'm not an electrician I was merely seeking advice!!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Jojobongo said:


> Oh wow ok 👍 I'm not an electrician I was merely seeking advice!!


sure . no problem. you dont have to be an electrician to operate a calculator
nor do you have to be an electrician to walk around and look at the labels of all your equipment and take note of the watts and volts
you could do that and send it to us to do the math for you if you like

if you dont make the list of what you have running and watts and volts we cant do that for you


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

btw ...i like your glasses  . think im gonna get me some lol


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Your usage depends on the loads and time they're in use. 

The meter is reading about 12 KWH per day which works out to about 500 watts all day and night. 

If you have a fridge and your hot water and cooking are electric plus lights and computer, it might not be too far off.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

265500 watt hours / 3 (weeks) / 168 (hours in week) = 526 watts. 

If you do not have electric heat or a electric water heater running then something sounds wrong. 

Now lets say its winter and you have a 2500w electric bar heater that's running 5 hrs a day then you would be using on average around 500 watts a hour.


----------



## Jojobongo (Dec 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> sure . no problem. you dont have to be an electrician to operate a calculator
> nor do you have to be an electrician to walk around and look at the labels of all your equipment and take note of the watts and volts
> you could do that and send it to us to do the math for you if you like
> 
> if you dont make the list of what you have running and watts and volts we cant do that for you


I know that, we rent somewhere that only has a portable electric two hob cooker, its freezing and draughty causing us to use the heating more...its a awful situation I was just asking for advice...I'm not stupid


gpop said:


> 265500 watt hours / 3 (weeks) / 168 (hours in week) = 526 watts.
> 
> If you do not have electric heat or a electric water heater running then something sounds wrong.
> 
> Now lets say its winter and you have a 2500w electric bar heater that's running 5 hrs a day then you would be using on average around 500 watts a hour.


I just went and looked at the meter again with a torch as it was dark and it reads 257.5 and it says next to it kwh.. maybe I am dumb I'm blonde after all


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i didnt mean to imply you were dumb. just felt it best to make it crystal clear so that you wouldnt have any questions

so if its cold and drafty .... maybe the error is on your side LOL


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jojobongo said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could shed a bit of light on the digital electric meter my landlord has fitted to the small hut I rent off him. It was fitted roughly 3 weeks ago and already reads 256.5 kwh...does this look right? Please help


Sorry, but this forum is for electricians only. Please post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com . There are electricians on that site who may be able to help.

This thread is closed.


----------

